# Frogs & Toads > Pacman Frogs >  My fantasy FINALLY arrived

## Spedly4life

I ordered my fantasy frog from reptilecity.com, and after they gave me multiple shipping dates, they finally shipped it last night. Then today, it was supposed to arrive at 12 noon, but didnt end up getting here till 3:20 pm, so this has been a order from hell to say the least. But he is here now and is warming up from the journey.

----------


## losism

Sphagnum moss!!! aaahhhh! Moss can cause impaction. It safer to use eco earth or other coconut fiber. 

Nice frog though. Fantasies are evil looking.

----------


## Carlos

Congrats on receiving your frog alive and well!  Yes, if you feed it in there and frogs ingests the moss substrate it could be bad for it.  Ground coconut fiber like Plantation Soil, Eco Earth, etc. is a much better substrate since frog can pass it through digestive tract without problems.

----------


## Spedly4life

Yea, i know the moss is bad, but i had a brick so i used it first, im going to get coconut fiber substrate after christmas. for now im going to feed him in a seperate container with moist paper towels.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Yea, i know the moss is bad, but i had a brick so i used it first, im going to get coconut fiber substrate after christmas. for now im going to feed him in a seperate container with moist paper towels.


Congrats on the little guy/girl. He/she is very cute. It would be best for you to feed in a seperate container. Feeding in his home could cause impaction as was stated above. I'm glad you have decided to feed in a seperate container.

----------


## Lynn

Just adorable.
Congratulations !
He/She looks so little on the moss. 
Measurements ?
Lynn

----------


## julsShaw

It looks almost like Chum Chum exept for the little green on the top of his head nice congrats !!!

----------


## Spedly4life

He/she is a little less then a quarter... and its alredy eating small crickets...

----------


## Spedly4life

MORE PHOTOS

----------


## Heather

I love his markings, especially the patterns on his face and the bold markings on his back  :Smile: . Very cool! 

Here is a picture of my Chomper  :Smile:

----------


## Spedly4life

Great looking frog Heather, how old is he? Fantastic markings on him

----------


## Ahtu

Cover 3 sides of the tank and get him off that moss ASAP. Switch the substrate to eco earth about an inch deep.

----------


## Spedly4life

what do you mean cover three sides, and im not feeding him in the tank, when christmas rolls around im going to pick up some coconut fiber bedding.

----------


## Sherry

Your frog is adorable!! I want to pinch his cheeks!!

----------


## Spedly4life

lol, he is warming up to his new home great...

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> what do you mean cover three sides, and im not feeding him in the tank, when christmas rolls around im going to pick up some coconut fiber bedding.


It reduces stress if you cover 3 sides of your frogs enclosure with some kind of background to make them feel more secure. Its always a good idea to do this.

----------


## Spedly4life

i have the back of the tank painted black and his tank is in a closet that i use to keep all my aquarium supplies. I will probable paint the other 2 sides when I clean the tank next.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> i have the back of the tank painted black and his tank is in a closet that i use to keep all my aquarium supplies. I will probable paint the other 2 sides when I clean the tank next.


If you have a UTH on one side of the tank you shouldn't have to paint that side as the UTH will provide the third background.

----------


## Spedly4life

no, the UTH is under the tank on one side. so i will just paint both... its alright, i have plenty of spray paint

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> no, the UTH is under the tank on one side. so i will just paint both... its alright, i have plenty of spray paint


You need to remove the UTH from the bottom of the tank very carefully and replace it on the side of the tank opposite the water dish. These are burrowing frogs. Your frog may burrow over the UTH and become burned by the glass. Plus they burrow to cool off. Your frog won't understand why it can't cool off when it burrows in that area and it will become overheated and possibly die.

----------


## Spedly4life

alright, ill do it right now, which side should i put it, side by the light or shade?

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> alright, ill do it right now, which side should i put it, side by the light or shade?


Your light should be in the center of your enclosure. Water dish on one side being the cool side and UTH on the opposite side.

----------


## Spedly4life

ok, doing that now

----------


## Spedly4life

MORE PICS N A VIDEO OF HIM/HER EATING!!!!  :Smile: 













Fantasy pacman frog eating - YouTube

----------


## Savannah

That is an adorable frog!!! May I ask why the quarter in the tank?

----------


## Spedly4life

HAHA, That was for size comparison, only in there for the pic...  :Wink:

----------


## Savannah

oh ok. lol awesome. He's adorable tho.

----------


## Spedly4life

> oh ok. lol awesome. He's adorable tho.


Yea, thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## Savannah

No prob. I can't wait to get my frogs!! so excited. I enjoy looking at other poeples frogs, get ideas on other breeds out there.

----------


## Spedly4life

pacman frogs arent very active, but if you enjoy the feeding aspect and the striking colors and patterns of them then they are the frog for you. If your trying to pick between pacman species, i find them all to awsome... but the fact that this species is a cross between cranwelli and cornuta just has amazing patterns. Also their horns are longer then a cranwelli.

----------


## Savannah

cool ill look into it. Personally thinking about red eyed tree frogs. i agree tho, the pacman have amazing color and patterns.

----------


## Spedly4life

I used to have tree frogs, and they are definantly more active, and the RETF is a especially stunning frog, If I had they money and space i would probable get one, or a amazon milk frog.

----------


## Savannah

are they expensive?

----------


## Spedly4life

which one? pacmans are quite cheap, you can usually get them between 15 n 30 bucks, depending on species and age and stuff.

----------


## Savannah

The tree frogs. sorry ill try n be more specific. :/

----------


## Spedly4life

ohh, no i getcha, its cool, the both frogs are kinda expensive, theyre both found in the 60-100 dollar range, and then add shipping if you dont buy it from a store

----------


## Savannah

o ok. So im wanting two. I'll probably have to buy out of my area so that would require shipping, but with shipping i'm worried how safe it would be. what are the chances one may not make it?

----------


## Spedly4life

im not exactly an expert on tree frogs, but i do know that they are tropical and also much more sensative to lack of humidity and low temps, but this was the first time for me buying n shipping frogs from the internet, so maybe start a thread under tree frogs about shipping them and buying them off the internet

----------


## Savannah

o ok. how do you start a new one? im new to this forum.

----------


## Spedly4life

click on the forums tab and that will take you to the main forum page, then scroll down to tree frogs and open it, then at the top of the page there will be a button that says something like start a new topic or something then click that and you have just a new then

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> o ok. how do you start a new one? im new to this forum.


 Go to the tree frog section of the forum and select the icon that says start new thread.

About Pacman prices they actually differ from cheap to outrageous. Anywhere from $15.99 to $500.00 or higher. This depends on size and breeds. Specialty breeds are more expensive.

----------


## Savannah

ok, got it. thanks! 
 :Smile:

----------


## Spedly4life

yea, listen to grif, hes been here way longer, and hes given me very good information.

----------


## Savannah

I'll keep that in mind. Thanks. And tree frogs count as specialty breeds im guessing?

----------


## Spedly4life

what do you mean?

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> yea, listen to grif, hes been here way longer, and hes given me very good information.


We are all still learning. Its always good to get new info from other members. You'll be giving advice in no time Gary.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I'll keep that in mind. Thanks. And tree frogs count as specialty breeds im guessing?


No. There are specialty breeds of Pacmans. A lot are lab grown man made breeds like the Green Apple and Golden Apple. Also there is a Samurai Blue breed that has a blue hue to it a young age but usually loses its blue hue and turns a seafoam green color. Look them up. They are very beautiful even as man made breeds. Very attractive.

----------


## Spedly4life

> We are all still learning. Its always good to get new info from other members. You'll be giving advice in no time Gary.


Ill do my best to help all, but you have taught me alot alredy

----------


## Savannah

ok that makes sence. They are a beautiful frog. Very nice shade of blue.

----------


## Spedly4life

grif, are blue and green apple the same, on generalexotics.com they have blue pacmans for $225 and on reptilesncritters.com they have green apple pacmans for $40, but they look exactly the same.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> grif, are blue and green apple the same, on generalexotics.com they have blue pacmans for $225 and on reptilesncritters.com they have green apple pacmans for $40, but they look exactly the same.


No they are not the same. Possibly a picture typo. The common appearance of the Green and Golden Apples is reduced pattern meaning that they have way less spots in their pattern on their backs. The Blue one has a definet blue color and the Green Apple is a very bright green.

----------


## Spedly4life

ohh, i getcha, just curious. thanks

----------


## Savannah

Eitheir of you tried fish in the same tank as your frogs?

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> ohh, i getcha, just curious. thanks


Look at the thread in this Pacman section of the forum titled "SOOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE!!! My 2 ne baby pacs-what are their breeds"

These two are Green and Golden Apple Pacs.

----------


## Spedly4life

depending on the frog and fish, one of the two may become food, but as long as the fish is bigger and non aggressive i dont see a problem with it. but i would still be careful

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Eitheir of you tried fish in the same tank as your frogs?


Pacmans are terrestrial burrowing frogs. They are not good swimmers and veratious eaters. You can feed them certain types of fish as treats. Only fully aquatic species of frog could have the option of keeping fish in the same enclosure.

----------


## Savannah

Yeah, our walmart has little, spotted puffer like fish. we've owned them before but I'm, afraid they will nip at the frogs knowing how they are. Just wanted anothers opinion. lol thanks.

----------


## Spedly4life

i could see a half terrarium half aquarium working for tree frogs and some frogs like bullfrogs working, but yea, pacmans need just a terrarium, with a shallow water dish

----------


## Spedly4life

puffers are a definant NO, they are nippers, but on top of that they are brackish fish and need salt in their tank, the salt would dry out frogs skins and kill them

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Yeah, our walmart has little, spotted puffer like fish. we've owned them before but I'm, afraid they will nip at the frogs knowing how they are. Just wanted anothers opinion. lol thanks.


Puffer fish are poisonous and are mildly aggressive. Wouldn't be a good choice to keep with an amphibian.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> i could see a half terrarium half aquarium working for tree frogs and some frogs like bullfrogs working, but yea, pacmans need just a terrarium, with a shallow water dish


Lol! American Bullfrogs can get quite large and would try to eat the fish.

----------


## Spedly4life

yea lol, but with big enough fish like catfish or larger chiclids ive seen it work...but yea, they are agressive frogs

----------


## Spedly4life

got some more pics, i dont know about you guys, but i love to see pics of frogs.

----------


## mim

> ohh, no i getcha, its cool, the both frogs are kinda expensive, theyre both found in the 60-100 dollar range, and then add shipping if you dont buy it from a store


wow i live in the uk and i got my two tiny whites £15 for the pair. i do think i got them cheap but even still they were only supposed to be somethin like £12.99 each  :Smile:

----------


## Spedly4life

yea, I can gets whites for like 15-20 bucks, but any "exotic" species that isnt found in stores its EXPENSIVE

----------


## Savannah

thanks for the tips.  :Smile:

----------


## Spedly4life

No problem, here to help  :Smile:

----------


## Spedly4life

sorry, i moved my photos on photobucket to a special album dedicated to him/her. heres a link to the album.

----------


## Savannah

all good. they are nice frogs. i agree. love to look at frog pics.

----------


## Spedly4life

its all the same frog, i just don't know if it is a boy or girl, but thank you

----------


## Spedly4life

> sorry, i moved my photos on photobucket to a special album dedicated to him/her. heres a link to the album.


i moved all my photos back, hopefully you all can see them again.

----------


## Spedly4life

Somebody got a christmas gift...  :Big Grin: 



















Its called a Groovy Jacuzzi by fluker's. It is pretty neat cuz it sits level to the substrate and has steps so he can easily access it

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Make sure you don't fill it past your frog's chin. Nice water dish. Did you get your Eco Earth for him/her? He/she is so cute.

----------


## Spedly4life

Yea, i know, i put him/her in and filled it then so i know where to fill to. Im going to pick up eco-earth tomorrow.

----------


## Savannah

yes nice dish. Frog liking it? i finally found one that fits..sorta, for mine. your frogs so cute!! I don't think i can say it to much. lol  
got my vivarium set up a little more. :Smile:  like it already and its not done yet.

----------



----------


## Spedly4life

Thanks Savannah, yea, he enjoys it. I finally got eco earth bedding and some cork bark. here are some pics.







I made A little cave outta the cork bark, and he loves to hide in it.

----------


## Savannah

lookin good. and your welcome.  :Smile:

----------


## Spedly4life

More pics, noticed more green on his/her sides and some in the face.

----------


## Savannah

i see it! how old is your frog?

----------


## Spedly4life

well, i dont know how old he/she was when they sent it out, but i would guess maybe a month or so, i dont know how long they stay as tadpoles but ive had him exactly a week and 35 minutes...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Savannah

lol i thought i was the only one that'd get that specific on time. lol  :Smile:  thats awesome. im jealous, i can't wait to get mine.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Filling out with color nicely and he/she is such a little chubber. :Smile:

----------


## Savannah

this the only frog you have?

----------


## Spedly4life

> Filling out with color nicely and he/she is such a little chubber.


Yea, he eats very well, and its cool to see him eat in his cage now  :Big Grin: 




> this the only frog you have?


Yea, it is the only frog i have, but i also have a 55 gallon aquarium with 2 oscars and a pleco, and a 90 gallon aquarium with a large moth bass, a firemouth chiclid, a pleco, a Black ghost knife fish, a baby snapping turtle and a few crayfish.

----------


## Savannah

you have quite a fam there. May i ask what a pieco is?

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Yea, he eats very well, and its cool to see him eat in his cage now 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, it is the only frog i have, but i also have a 55 gallon aquarium with 2 oscars and a pleco, and a 90 gallon aquarium with a large moth bass, a firemouth chiclid, a pleco, a Black ghost knife fish, a baby snapping turtle and a few crayfish.


I like Oscars they're the docile parhana. Lol! :Big Grin:

----------


## Spedly4life

Yea, tho they are actually quite aggressive, mine have even eaten small mice. But they are very cool fish, sometimes called water dogs because of how attentive to their owners they are, they will swim up to the glass and dance for food lol

----------


## Savannah

ok ive heard them called water dogs. i think i know what your talking bout know. 
really thats awesome. i like it when fish or lizards do that. i think its cute. lol

----------


## Spedly4life

> you have quite a fam there. May i ask what a pieco is?


a pleco is a plecostomus, it is a type of catfish with its mouth like a suction cup, they are also known as sucker fish. they are like a clean up crew in the tank.

----------


## Savannah

lol thats make caring for the tank easy i bet.

----------


## Spedly4life

well, i still have to do weekly water changes, but it helps keep algae off the glass and rocks and stuff.

----------


## Savannah

thats nice. lol  :Smile:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

That's cool that the Oscars like their owner that well. To dance that's cool.

----------


## Spedly4life

Yea, they know who feeds them, they will swim back and forth and swim to the top and try to make you you notice them

----------


## Spedly4life

Here are some pics, I just cant stop snapping pics of my lil froggie

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Stunning! That is one gorgeous frog! You can't take too many pictures, especially while they are young. I love to look back through my old pics of Grif and Loki. It is amazing to watch how their colors and patterns change as they mature. They grow so fast too... sigh.  :Smile:  Take care of that little beauty!!

----------


## TypicalRoGAzz

That is one nice looking fantasy you have there

----------


## Spedly4life

Thank you guys, im doing my best to take care of him, I also post questions on here to take the best care of him

----------


## Savannah

he just gets cuter every time.  :Smile:  lol

----------


## Spedly4life

More photo's, color has darkened recently and a little more green has come in.  :Smile: 















the last few he seemed to be playing king of the hill, lol.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Awww! He is amazingly cute! My Cranwelli Loki loves to climb on his half log and pretend he's the biggest thing around. Guess he's not the only one who has a big boy complex. LOL!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Spedly4life

Haha, thats pretty funny, like a Chihuahua, my baby thinks hes tough stuff, haha, though he is a lil chubber  :Wink:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Yup, exactly. Haha, wait till he gets bigger and has the bite to back up his bark, so to speak. But they're supposed to be chubby; it's part of their charm.  :Smile:

----------


## Spedly4life

i know, that is what originally attracted me to them when i got my first one, and the fact that it could down a baby mouse... lol

----------


## Spedly4life

I photoshoped the third photo from my previously posted set. I tweaked the colors/contrast, removed the background, and added a silhouette to it, im pleased with the outcome  :Big Grin:   :Smile:

----------


## Spedly4life

Here is another pic from a batch of photo's i took yesterday. I clearly photoshoped it, pretty much the same as last.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

That is a really good shot of him.

----------


## Spedly4life

thanks, all my shots are taken with my phone, as hard as that is to believe. Now that I look at the pic, red really takes over, cant hardly see the green on the top of his head.

----------


## Savannah

Thats a really clear picture for a phone camera. Thats awesome. Like what you did with the pics.  :Smile:

----------


## Spedly4life

Thank you, yea I know, not whiteness clear as a iphone, but still really clear for a phone.

----------


## Spedly4life

**quite** stupid auto-correct on phones

----------


## Savannah

lol i hate those auto correct. i always have to repeat myself with those, cause it will confuse people. so annoying.. hehe.

----------


## Spedly4life

> lol i hate those auto correct. i always have to repeat myself with those, cause it will confuse people. so annoying.. hehe.


Haha, same thing happens to me... :P

I got a couple more pics of my lil buddy, I just cleaned his cage over the weekend. Sorry havent updated you guys recently, had alot with finals and other school work, but im going to try to get on here more and keep you guys posted.













I know you guys are all freaking out because there MOSS IN MY TANK?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!? I used hot glue to glue it to the log, so it helps with humidity and adds more color (so its not soo brown lol).

----------


## Surrealasm

I personally think that little guy is adorable.. you should know better than to post pictures of ceratophrys in sphagnum moss on this forum, haha..

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Just make sure he doesn't eat any of it. He could still bite pieces off. You underestimate the power of their jaws and teeth. Razor sharp and can bite insects and worms in half with a single chomp. Believe me, I've seen it. :Smile:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

That being said. Sometimes you must sacrifice beauty for safety when it comes to their homes.

----------


## Savannah

lol gotta _looooooooooovee_ finals...lol jk. he's still cute.

----------


## Spedly4life

I hear ya grif, he tends to stay on the opposite side of the tank, but i feed him with tweezers so he doesnt even get any eco earth hen he eats. N finals aint bad, specially cuz imma senior, hopefully they were my last cuz at our school if u have a C average in the class, you dont have to take the end of the year finals...

----------


## Savannah

lol lucky ur last year..i still hv one left. lol but itll be easy!  :Smile:

----------


## Spedly4life

junior year is byfar the hardest, it only gets easier afterwards

----------


## Savannah

lol my junior year going really easy actually. compared to last year especailly. i just have three classes, and a college class. so its going pretty great!  :Smile:

----------


## Spedly4life

ohh, **** that pretty sweet

----------


## Savannah

lol oh yes!! very  :Smile: 
haha so i got the mushrooms in the tank! hopefully they start to pop up in a month or so! im excited.

----------


## Beardo

> That being said. Sometimes you must sacrifice beauty for safety when it comes to their homes.


I completely disagree. There is absolutely *NO* good reason to not put your animal's safety first and foremost when it comes to husbandry. At the end of the day, these animals depend on us to give them everything they need, and to say that its OK to sacrifice safety for aesthetics, in my opinion, says a lot about your integrity as a keeper. Not cool at all.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I completely disagree. There is absolutely *NO* good reason to not put your animal's safety first and foremost when it comes to husbandry. At the end of the day, these animals depend on us to give them everything they need, and to say that its OK to sacrifice safety for aesthetics, in my opinion, says a lot about your integrity as a keeper. Not cool at all.


David you're reading my post backwards it says that you have to sacrifice beauty for safety. It says it plain and clear. Nowhere did I say anything about putting the animals safety asside. Think before you post comments if you are not understanding what is being said. Ask first. You're misunderstanding completely. Meaning safety first and formost. Beauty is set asside.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> lol oh yes!! very 
> haha so i got the mushrooms in the tank! hopefully they start to pop up in a month or so! im excited.



Fungus and frogs don't mix. They are highly suscetable to fungal infections. Bad idea.

----------


## Beardo

> David you're reading my post backwards it says that you have to sacrifice beauty for safety. It says it plain and clear. Nowhere did I say anything about putting the animals safety asside. Think before you post comments if you are not understanding what is being said. Ask first. You're misunderstanding completely. Meaning safety first and formost. Beauty is set asside.


My apologies. I read too quickly and am a bit tired, lol. We are both on the same page then, which is great. Sorry again!

----------

GrifTheGreat

----------


## Savannah

the place i got them from said these were safe for frogs, humans, and reptiles......



> Fungus and frogs don't mix. They are highly suscetable to fungal infections. Bad idea.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> the place i got them from said these were safe for frogs, humans, and reptiles......


Safe as in not poisonous is different than not able to grow on the frogs skin. Spores from the mushrooms may irritate and start to grow on the frog. I don't think its a good idea.

----------


## Savannah

mmmmm........lol 



> Safe as in not poisonous is different than not able to grow on the frogs skin. Spores from the mushrooms may irritate and start to grow on the frog. I don't think its a good idea.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> mmmmm........lol


Food for thought? Lol! :Smile:

----------


## Savannah

haha yeah! :/....I dont know...hungry to now that u mention it..lol...fortunetly they aren't edible..lol

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Me too.......Not edible means poisonous so that's double bad.

----------


## Savannah

Bioluminescent Glow in the Dark Mushroom Habitat Kit
thats were i found them..actually got them on ebay but there the same. i'll post the name of the mushroom later. but the info page that came with says in bold "this is not poisonous..but nor are they edible."  imma do more reasearch on this mushroom tho...but we wouldn't have got them if we thought it would harm them...i'll look into it further.

----------


## Savannah

So the kind of spores are Panellus Stipticus.

----------


## Spedly4life

damn, had a lil argument on here while i was gone lol. gna try n get more pics soon... ill keep yall posted

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> damn, had a lil argument on here while i was gone lol. gna try n get more pics soon... ill keep yall posted


No argument :Smile:  just a discussion. I've always been told and have read that any mushroom that is inedible is poisonous. Hopefully this kind is not harmful to amphibians. I just do not trust any fungi being in my frogs home. Amphibians get fungal infections very easily due to their skin being moist all the time. They are highly suscetable to it. It would be cool though. Glowing mushrooms. They would attract the insects you feed your frog which in turn your frog may deside to venture over to the mushrooms and well it is very possible that accidental ingestion could occur because of this. I'm just not sure.

----------


## Savannah

lol nope not arguing. just stating what i've found...plus i wouldn't argue with someone who knows more about amphibians than i do...lol so far i haven't seen or read anything bout negative affects of this mushroom and frogs..but i'll keep looking some more...nobody seems to have tried either..so ...lol bleh..:/
dave - See what u miss when u disappear. lol

----------


## Spedly4life

haha, just a light hearted discussion, lol, but yea here are some more pics, the green is comming in on his back more and more









hes also nearly doubled in size since i got him...  :Big Grin:  YAY

----------


## Savannah

He's getting so big..lol ur babies growing up. lol i love it. he has little random spot of green. so cute.

----------


## Heather

What a cutie! Beautiful markings  :Smile:

----------


## Spedly4life

ha, yea, i hope the green grows together, but if not hes jus perfect anyways...  :Smile:

----------


## Savannah

i think green together or in spots he still cute!

----------

